# February Game Thread



## bball2223

We are officially one month away from the madness.


----------



## bball2223

Only two games on Super Bowl Sunday:

23 Miami at Florida State 1230 ESPNU
11 Utah at USC 230 ESPNU

And for those looking ahead to March and possible representative from the MAAC:

Manhattan at Monmouth 2 ESPN3


----------



## bball2223

While I'm up, here's the rest of the top 25 games (rankings as today) for this week:

*Monday:*

2 Virginia at 13 UNC 7 ESPN 
13 Iowa State at 9 Kansas 9 ESPN

*Tuesday:*

St. John's at 25 Butler 7 FS1 
22 Indiana at 5 Wisconsin 7 ESPN 
Georgia at 1 Kentucky 7 ESPNU
18 UNI at Indiana State 7:05 (No TV Listed)
10 Louisville at 23 Miami 8 FullCt/ESPN3
17 West Virginia at 24 Oklahoma 8 ESPN2

*Wednesday:*

Marquette at 7 Villanova 7 FS1
Georgia Tech at 4 Duke 7 ESPN2
Boston College at 8 Notre Dame 7 FullCt/ESPN3
14 VCU at George Mason 7 CBSSN
12 Wichita State at Bradley 8 ESPN3
Oklahoma State at 19 Texas 8 LongHorn Network/ESPN3
Penn State at 16 Maryland 830 BTN
TCU at 20 Baylor 830 ESPNN/WatchESPN
Providence at 21 Georgetown 9 CBSSN

*Thursday:*

3 Gonzaga at Santa Clara 11 ESPNU/WatchESPN

*Friday:*

*No Top 25 matches, however intriguing games for March, include:

Siena at Iona 7 ESPNU
Canisius at Manhattan 7 ESPN3
Dayton at George Washington 7 ESPN2
High Point at Coastal Carolina 9 ESPNU

*Saturday:*

20 Baylor at 17 West Virginia 12 ESPNU
8 Notre Dame at 4 Duke 1 CBS
Texas Tech at 15 Iowa State 2 ESPNU
9 Kansas at Oklahoma State 2 ESPN
21 Georgetown at 7 Villanova 2 Fox
14 VCU at St. Bonaventure 2 NBCSN
13 UNC at Boston College 3 FullCt/ESPN3
24 Oklahoma at TCU 3 ESPNN/WatchESPN
DePaul at 25 Butler 330 FS1
19 Texas at Kansas State 4 ESPN
6 Arizona at Arizona State 430 Fox
Northwestern at 5 Wisconsin 530 BTN
10 Louisville at 2 Virginia 7 ESPN
Drake at 18 UNI 8 FullCt/ESPN3
Missouri State at 12 Wichita State 8 ESPN2
1 Kentucky at Florida 9 ESPN
11 Utah at Colorado 10 Pac-12 Network
3 Gonzaga at San Francisco 1130 ESPN2


----------



## bball2223

*Florida State upsets Miami after trailing by 16 at one point in the first half. 
*Utah rolls over USC. Can't see Enfield or Alford lasting very long in LA. 
*Michigan State over Michigan in OT in one heck of an ugly game. A win doesn't make or break either's tourney hopes, but it's a step in the right direction for Sparty. 
*In the American, ECU upsets Cincinnati and Houston upsets UConn for their first conference W. 
*Dayton cruises over Fordham to move to 17-4 (7-2 in the A-10). 
*Cal beats Washington at UW in a shootout. 
*In non-Auto Bid land: North Dakota State wins a close one over Western Illinois to keep pace in the Summit League with South Dakota State. Manhattan wins at Monmouth to stay within striking distance in the Metro-Atlantic.


----------



## Diable

My brother is a UNC fan, he genuinely believes they are going to beat UVa because they are at home. That could happen, but from everything I've seen Virginia is just on a completely different level from UNC. Of course Virginia needs to lose some games if anyone is going to catch them for the regular season title.


----------



## bball2223

We don't shoot it well enough from outside to beat the PackLine consistently. Going to need Paige to score 20+ for us to have a chance.


----------



## Gronehestu

Wasn't around to update the January thread, but **** Dook

You know how everyone else in the world loves when a team just goes unconscious like that and makes an incredible, improbable flurry of shots like that to beat a team that had previously had its foot on their neck?

I hate that shit. ESPECIALLY when it's dook. Tony Bennett will wipe his ass with Coach K's record book one day

...yeah, I'm actually still salty about that 2 days later, and it's not even my own team. But Wisconsin has tremendous love for the Hoos because of the Bennett connection. Go rip apart the Heels, UVA


----------



## shupioneers1

I know it's not division 1, but there's division 3 conference tournaments that start in 3 weeks (on the 21st). This & March are the two best months of the year!


----------



## bball2223

shupioneers1 said:


> I know it's not division 1, but there's division 3 conference tournaments that start in 3 weeks (on the 21st). This & March are the two best months of the year!


Feel free to start a thread for the D3 conference tournaments in the General Basketball section if you would like. I would join you in following just to keep tabs on some of the guys I played against in High School who play D3.


----------



## bball2223

*Virginia with a big win over my Tar Heels. Second straight game we have faltered in the second half. We have to start closing games against great competition. 

*Kansas takes care of Iowa State, and takes control of the B12 race. Bill Self is a machine, and if Wayne Selden can knock down shots like he did tonight they are gonna be a threat in March. 

*Let's not forget the conferences with less prestige who will be playing for Auto bids in a few short weeks. Texas Southern beats Alabama A&M in OT to keep pace with Alabama State, who also won, in the SWAC. NC Central crushes winless Florida A&M to remain 9-0 in the MEAC. Winthrop nets a major win over Charleston Southern to keep pace in the Big South.


----------



## bball2223

Very interested to see the contrast in styles between IU and Wisconsin tomorrow @Gronehestu

Think Bo Ryan out coaches Crean considerably for another Bucky W.


----------



## shupioneers1

bball2223 said:


> *Virginia with a big win over my Tar Heels. Second straight game we have faltered in the second half. We have to start closing games against great competition.
> 
> *Kansas takes care of Iowa State, and takes control of the B12 race. Bill Self is a machine, and if Wayne Selden can knock down shots like he did tonight they are gonna be a threat in March.
> 
> *Let's not forget the conferences with less prestige who will be playing for Auto bids in a few short weeks. Texas Southern beats Alabama A&M in OT to keep pace with Alabama State, who also won, in the SWAC. NC Central crushes winless Florida A&M to remain 9-0 in the MEAC. Winthrop nets a major win over Charleston Southern to keep pace in the Big South.


Also, Bryant played Pitt down the wire and were leading IIRC with under 2 minutes to go in this rare February out of conference game before ultimately losing by 5.


----------



## bball2223

Wisconsin, Kentucky, Louisville, Northern Iowa, Oklahoma and Butler are all winners tonight.


----------



## Diable

Truly anemic effort from Duke tonight, they are in a tight game with a bad team right now


----------



## bball2223

Type of night you expect from Duke at this stage, though. Three of your top guys are Freshmen, and they won't be a good defensive team the way they are constructed. A win is a win, though.


----------



## bball2223

*Without Webber VCU rallies together and moves to 8-1 in the A-10 with a win over George Mason.
*Purdue bolsters their tourney chances with a win over Ohio State, 60-58. 
*Villanova and Notre Dame take care of business and look like strong candidates to stay in the top 10 come next week. 
*Texas currently trails by 7 and is in danger of dropping their 4th straight conference game. 
*Wichita State, Baylor, Maryland and Georgetown all currently lead.


----------



## bball2223

http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2015/02/syracuse_basketball_self-imposes_postseason_ban_this_year_in_ncaa_investigation.html

LOL, Boeheim. "Well we won't make the tournament anyways, so let's just impose this ban now." What a scrub.


----------



## bball2223

*Maryland wins a close one at home against Penn State. B10 isn't as deep with elite teams as they have been, but its still a solid conference. 
*Wichita State escapes Carver Arena with a 3 point win over Bradley. This is the worst team of the last 3 years for the Shcokers me thinks. 
*Oklahoma State wins at Texas. 4th straight loss for Texas and their tournament hopes are looking bleaker by the passing game. Outside of West Virginia there is 0 quality wins on the Horns schedule. 
*Baylor disposes of TCU by 20. TCU is, well, who we thought they were. Need to win a lot in a hurry to even sniff the tournament. My guess is CBI for the Horned Frogs, at best. 
*Providence beats Georgetown by 3 on the road. Big win for the Friars on a resume that is still in need of some more W's. Ed Cooley has that program humming for Providence standards.


----------



## bball2223

Bring on what should be a great Saturday of basketball.


----------



## bball2223

NCAA to experiment with 30 second shot clock for NIT according to ESPN

http://espn.go.com/mens-college-basketball/story/_/id/12290021/nit-experiment-30-second-shot-clock-larger-restricted-area


----------



## bball2223

George Washington with a huge OT win over Dayton as well tonight.


----------



## bball2223

Illinois leads Michigan State at halftime, and Baylor is crushing West Virginia at WVU. 

Duke/ND starting here in about 10 minutes. Busy, but exciting day for college basketball.


----------



## Diable

Duke and the Crazies seem to have the intensity so far today...This Notre Dame is not a joke, they need to play well

I have a hard time seeing why Louisville is ranked #9 really. It just does not seem like they are that good of a team when you watch them. No one should be that bad on offense and ranked in the top 10 it seems


----------



## Diable

Damn this is one hell of a run..


----------



## Diable

ASU up a bucket on Arizona with under five minutes remaining


----------



## bball2223

*Arizona State upsets Arizona. Huge win for them. 
*Virginia beats Louisville, but will be without Justin Anderson until basically tournament time.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

This is the worst A-10 in a few years.

VCU without their two best players gets beat by St. Bonaventure, and SLU's coaching staff is on death watch. 

People on the A-10 board talking about 4 bids. I can't see it. 

Also, on the Saint Louis thing...Jim Crews should be fired today. No excuse whatsoever for this season, including a 20 point loss @ Fordham.


----------



## bball2223

Yeah I'm surprised at how down the A-10 is, but college basketball is in general. It's an awfully soft bubble at this stage. 

So, did someone hack your account and post the pro-Crews thread? :laugh:


----------



## EpicFailGuy

bball2223 said:


> Yeah I'm surprised at how down the A-10 is, but college basketball is in general. It's an awfully soft bubble at this stage.
> 
> So, did someone hack your account and post the pro-Crews thread? :laugh:


A good friend of mine knows the AD at SLU very well and said they're happy with the staff. If May won't fire Crews for this, he should be the one to go. 

I know it's PR and all, but I was pissed when I heard it. He's done nothing in his time to say he's earned a season with a 250 RPI.

I thought they competed in the VCU game. There were some positive things going on. But a team that can't close the deal @ GW (3 point loss), home for UMass (4), and VCU (2) is badly coached. Since the VCU game, they have been blown out by GMU and Fordham. That's fireable.


----------



## bball2223

Top 25 games for the second week of February:

*Monday:*

4 Duke at Florida State 7 ESPN
Oklahoma State at 19 Baylor 7 ESPNU
11 Iowa State at 21 Oklahoma 9 ESPN

*Tuesday:*

1 Kentucky at LSU 7 ESPN
10 Notre Dame at Clemson 7 ESPN2
24 Georgetown at Seton Hall 7 FS1
5 Wisconsin at Nebraska 9 ESPN
8 Kansas at Texas Tech 9 ESPN2

*Wednesday:*

Kansas State at 15 West Virginia 7 ESPNU
Penn State at 20 Ohio State 7 BTN
La Salle at 18 VCU 7 CBSSN
Pittsburgh at 9 Louisville 8 FullCt/ESPN3
3 Virginia at NC State 8 FullCt/ESPN3
7 Villanova at Providence 8 FS1
TCU at 25 Texas 8 LHN/WatchESPN
Illinois State at 14 Northern Iowa 8 ESPN3
Indiana State at 16 Wichita State 8 ESPN3
Indiana at 17 Maryland 9 BTN

*Thursday:*

23 SMU at Houston 9 ESPNU/WatchESPN
Loyola-Marymount at 2 Gonzaga 9 FullCt/ESPN3
Stanford at 13 Utah 9 Pac-12

*Friday:*

6 Arizona at Washington 9 ESPN

*Saturday:*

12 UNC at Pittsburgh Noon FullCt/ESPN3
20 Ohio State at Michigan State Noon ESPN
19 Baylor at 8 Kansas 1 CBS
South Carolina at 1 Kentucky 2 ESPN
18 VCU at George Washington 2 ESPN2/WatchESPN
Wake Forest at 3 Virginia 230 FullCt/ESPN3
15 West Virginia at 11 Iowa State 4 ESPN2/WatchESPN
NC State at 9 Louisville 4 ESPN
7 Villanova at 22 Butler 6 CBSSN
16 Wichita State at Illinois State 6 ESPN2/WatchESPN
4 Duke at Syracuse 6 ESPN
Texas Tech at 25 Texas LHN/WatchESPN
21 Oklahoma at Kansas State ESPN2/WatchESPN
Pepperdine at 2 Gonzaga 8 FullCt
17 Maryland at Penn State 830 BTN
UConn at 23 SMU 9 ESPN

*Sunday:*

Illinois at 5 Wisconsin 1 CBS
14 Northern Iowa at Missouri State 4 ESPNU/WatchESPN
6 Arizona at Washington State 630 FS1
California at 13 Utah 830 ESPNU/WatchESPN


----------



## Gronehestu

Damn feels like it's been awhile since I posted but here's my 2 cents on the last couple weeks

I really despise this current Duke team. Those 8 of 9 shooting streaks they go on, come on. Isn't it enough that they're so ultra talented, they have to get hot enough to melt steel in every big game they play. **** sakes. Yeah, that's still the salt talking

Seth Tuttle won't make the All-America team unless NIU makes it to the Final Four, but he's an absolutely fantastic player for the Panthers. He does everything for that team. Northern Iowa is a very serious threat to get back in the Sweet 16 this year, and more, depending on matchups. The MVC is having a bounce-back year overall, even with Evansville dropping a couple wat matchups lately.

Saint Louis has such a tremendous good thing going in Yarbrough, but the rest of the youngsters haven't done enough and the veterans have largely failed. I can understand the frustration with that team from @EpicFailGuy but I haven't seen enough of the team to understand what exactly must change for this team to realize its potential. Aside from, you know, every single guy playing better than they've played so far. It's been a disappointing season and I really hope a couple of these talented youngsters turn this lost season into supreme motivation to bring consistency to the equation next year. The A-10 only has three sure NCAA teams: VCU, Dayton and George Washington. Rhode Island is doing the things they need to do, though, and if they keep it up they'll get in. And who knows, if Nebraska finishes strong that will help the Rams also. 

Given that the Huskers shot only 29% the other day at Penn St, I'm fairly confident they'll shoot more like 58% at home against Bucky...and this is about the time last year when Nebrasketball started its big run to an NCAA bid. Maryland needs to right the ship and Ohio St needs to stay consistent, because the B1G is just kinda average this year behind Wisconsin. We've gotten a yeoman's performance from Bronson Koenig since Traevon went down, but our defense continues to be frightening. Far too often, our opponent is shooting 50+% against us and you all saw what Duke did to us. It won't be much of a contest if we get to the Sweet 16 and then run into some red-hot team who can shoot the lights out on us. Conversely, we're virtually the most efficient offense in the history of college basketball this season, and can go and get 80 on people pretty easily when we're on. Badger hoops 2014-15 - the bizarro season

The Big 12 is a ridiculous gauntlet, as tough a league as we've seen in a decade. Just incredible. Baylor might be the most impressive squad in the conference so far. They're bucking the Scotty Drew trend of being wildly inconsistent from season to season. The cast has changed significantly from last year's group, but the results are still strong. Chery and Medford are a nice duo at the point, while Royce O'Neale and Taurean Prince have both improved hugely on the wing. This team shoots the three very well, rebounds very well, and has six guys who can score double figures every night. They'll go far with that formula. Iowa St has a couple of really strange losses this year, but with Jameel McKay playing this well they are as dangerous as any team in America on any given night. But Okie St being good leaves a bad taste in my mouth, I was really hoping this season would be a trainwreck for them so they could fire Travis Ford lol

If the SEC gets more than 4 bids, it will be putrid. If the Pac 12 gets more than 3 bids, it will be putrid. At least they've got football, eh?

Wyoming took a bad loss at Air Force on Saturday, but it was without Larry Nance Jr and Air Force shot like 60% for the game. I really hope the Cowboys can get a bid this year, and that Nance finishes his senior season healthy and productive. The Mountain West is solid - that's a 3 bid league at least. Colorado St has weird off-games when nobody shoots well, but outside of those they're tremendous. Avilla and Bejarano are such an underrated star duo. 

Green Bay, Georgia St and La Tech have disappointed with some in-conference losses that have pretty much made an at-large bid impossible for them. But those are three teams that could win a game or two if they can get into the Big Dance.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

@Gronehetsu

The problem is that every time Coach Crews changes something, something else goes wrong. Fordham shot 39 FTs because the defense never reacted to a front-side ball screen. It is some coaching, but there is a component of basketball IQ that needs to be addressed. The fact that the defense was one of the best in the nation under Majerus and has fallen so far is really the worst thing. It's like Crews and his staff are spitting in the face of Majerus by not playing any of his system. 

I mean, it really didn't work...a bunch of 2 star recruits go to 3 straight tournaments, but it doesn't work?


----------



## Gronehestu

Damn man that's rough. I can understand Crews wanting to put his stamp on the program or whatever, but to see him abandon the system that has worked so well would absolutely be frustrating.


----------



## bball2223

Duke escapes, and Oklahoma State continues their outstanding play up.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky and Notre Dame both escape with wins on the road. Arkansas, Wisconsin and Kansas are all leading currently.


----------



## bball2223

Kansas wins by 22, and Wisconsin wins by 10. Arkansas may hang 100 on Auburn as they are up 86-72 with 7 minutes left to go. That would be 5 road wins for all 5 top 25 teams playing. Great night to be ranked.


----------



## shupioneers1

This floor @ Moby Arena at Colorado State is absolutely ridiculous. Makes the new court @ Oregon look normal.


----------



## bball2223

Arkansas finishes with 101 and a victory. Colorado State would probably creep close to top 15 for me if they can win tonight and against SDSU on Saturday in San Diego.


----------



## Gronehestu

Just got home in time to watch this SDSU/Wyoming matchup

I really wish Larry Nance hadn't contracted mono. I've said it before, but I'll say it again: you'd have to search far and wide to find a more snake-bitten team than Wyoming the past four seasons. They've been so close to multiple tourney bids, but haven't locked one up


And this year is no different. This would be a huge, huge win for the Cowboys without their best player. But SDSU is going to be a hell of a tough team to beat, especially at home, especially with the kind of defense the Aztecs play

I love games like this!

In unrelated news, I am amazed at how bad tonight was for the A-10. Jesus tap-dancing Christ...


----------



## Nimreitz

From what I've read and what I see statistically, Kentucky seems incredibly overrated.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky is pretty good, but they are overrated when people claim they are a potential "all-time" great team. This is Cal's 3rd best team since he's been at UK. '11-'12 and '09-'10 are both better. Kentucky is just so big for the college level. If Ulis and Booker are on it would take a Herculean effort to beat them. Luckily, Booker has been their only real consistent guard in SEC play.


----------



## bball2223

Michigan State got a huge win at home against Ohio State. Kansas/Baylor in a good contest currently.


----------



## bball2223

Kansas is going to win this one and move to 21-4 and 10-2 in the conference, increasing their lead to 2 games. They have now won 23 straight games at Phog Allen. Bill Self is a machine, you guys are lucky to have him @kansasalum 

Baylor drops to .500 in the Big 12.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Kentucky isn't one of the best teams of all time, but they are one of the best teams of all time relative to their competition. They are benefitting from being a great team in probably the worst year since the NBA age limit went into effect.


----------



## bball2223

NC State upsets Louisville and TCU upends Oklahoma State. Virginia also narrowly escaped an upset at the hands of Wake Forest.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

@Gronehetsu

Best news I've heard in awhile...Crews may be gone after next year. There's mutual options after next season, and Dr. Chaifetz isn't happy. That man gets what he wants. 

Yesterday, he had one of his worst games on the sidelines since he took over. Miles Reynolds is dominating a lesser player (Jarvis Garrett), so he sits for 11 minutes in the second half? He's 2-10 in league after losing 6 games in the last 32 in the league.

He either gets Tatum, goes to the NCAA next year, or gets canned. I like all those options.


----------



## bball2223

Here's this weeks highlight games, with a little less than two weeks to go until the madness:

*Monday:*

Pittsburgh at 2 Virginia 7 ESPN
Seton Hall at 6 Villanova 7 FS1
8 Kansas at 21 West Virginia 9 ESPN
18 Butler at Creighton 915 FS1

*Tuesday:*

20 Baylor at Texas Tech 7 ESPN2
Wake Forest at 10 Notre Dame 7 ESPNU
1 Kentucky at Tennessee 7 ESPN
St. Louis at 25 VCU 730 CBSSN
13 Wichita State at S. Illinois 8:05 ESPN3
Texas at 17 Oklahoma 9 ESPN2

*Wednesday:*

12 Louisville at Syracuse 7 ESPN
5 Wisconsin at Penn State 7 BTN
11 Northern Iowa at Loyola (IL) 8 ESPN3
14 Iowa State at 22 Oklahoma State 9 ESPNU
Missouri at 18 Arkansas 9 SECN
15 UNC at 4 Duke 9 ESPN

*Thursday:*

Temple at 21 SMU 7 ESPN2
Nebraska at 16 Maryland 7 BTN
USC at 12 Arizona 9 PAC-12 Network
9 Utah at Oregon State 11 PAC-12 Network
3 Gonzaga at Pacific 11

*Friday:*

No Top 25 match ups, but some leaders in other conferences play.

Penn at Harvard (7-1 in the Ivy) 7 ESPN3
Cleveland State at Green Bay 7 ESPN2
Hartford at Albany 7 ESPNU
Iona at Marist 9 ESPNU

*Saturday:*

Georgia Tech at 15 UNC Noon FullCt
17 Oklahoma at Texas Tech Noon ESPNN
Minnesota at 5 Wisconsin Noon ESPN
UMass at 25 VCU Noon ESPN2
Kansas State at 20 Baylor 1 ESPNU
14 Iowa State at Texas 2 ESPN2
23 West Virginia at 22 Oklahoma State 2 ESPNN
Miami at 12 Louisville 2 ESPN
19 Butler at Xavier 2
6 Villanova at Marquette 2 FOX
18 Arkansas at Mississippi State 4 FSN
Bradley at 11 Northern Iowa 4 FullCt
TCU at 8 Kansas 4 ESPN2
Clemson at 4 Duke 4 ESPN
10 Notre Dame at Boston College 4 FullCt
Auburn at 1 Kentucky 7 ESPN
UCLA at 7 Arizona 9 ESPN
3 Gonzaga at St. Marys 10 ESPN2

*Sunday:*

24 Ohio State at Michigan 1 CBS
9 Utah at Oregon 3 FS1
Evansville at 13 Wichita State 4 ESPNU
Florida State at 2 Virginia 630 ESPNU


----------



## UD40

Anyone near a TV can catch BC/Miami at 1 on ESPNU today.

Also, it's a big week for the A10 as 4 teams jockey for soul possession of 1st. URI/UMass on Wednesday will be the first domino to fall in that race.


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> @Gronehetsu
> 
> Best news I've heard in awhile...Crews may be gone after next year. There's mutual options after next season, and Dr. Chaifetz isn't happy. That man gets what he wants.
> 
> Yesterday, he had one of his worst games on the sidelines since he took over. Miles Reynolds is dominating a lesser player (Jarvis Garrett), so he sits for 11 minutes in the second half? He's 2-10 in league after losing 6 games in the last 32 in the league.
> 
> He either gets Tatum, goes to the NCAA next year, or gets canned. I like all those options.


My money's on landing Tatum lol

But hey man, for your sake I'm glad to hear those rumblings. It seems like there's a different reason for each game being bumbled away and that's extra bothersome because it's such a young team. If there's no consistency from a coaching standpoint, and proper adjustments aren't being made, how are the kids going to grow together? What a disappointing difference a year makes eh?


----------



## shupioneers1

It also helps the Kentucky's case that the SEC is absolutely pathetic this year. However, with that said no matter how good your team is relative to how bad that conference might be, it is extremely difficult to finish undefeated in conference play. I'll be interested to see if Arkansas can take them out, that seems to be their last toughest test left.


----------



## shupioneers1

Also, can someone tell me how the hell West Virginia is still ranked?? I know it's the Big 12 and all, but don't be deceived by their 7-5 record. Of their 7 wins, only one has been against a team currently over .500 in the conference (Oklahoma), they got obliterated by Texas, and their 1 good OOC win (UConn) sucks right now.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> My money's on landing Tatum lol
> 
> But hey man, for your sake I'm glad to hear those rumblings. It seems like there's a different reason for each game being bumbled away and that's extra bothersome because it's such a young team. If there's no consistency from a coaching standpoint, and proper adjustments aren't being made, how are the kids going to grow together? What a disappointing difference a year makes eh?


I was disappointed with Crews before it was cool


----------



## shupioneers1

I'm not sure who else is watching this Miami/BC game, but this has actually turned out to be a really good game!


----------



## bball2223

shupioneers1 said:


> Also, can someone tell me how the hell West Virginia is still ranked?? I know it's the Big 12 and all, but don't be deceived by their 7-5 record. Of their 7 wins, only one has been against a team currently over .500 in the conference (Oklahoma), they got obliterated by Texas, and their 1 good OOC win (UConn) sucks right now.


Valid criticism, but the win against Kansas tonight certainly bolsters their resume.


----------



## bball2223

Cal needs to split the Twins up in the guard rotation. Not enough spacing when the twins play, and a rotation of Aaron/Ulis and Andrew/Booker makes the offense better.


----------



## bball2223

35-31 UK at the half.


----------



## bball2223

Chris Jones suspended for violation of team rules for Louisville. That team is becoming a mess.


----------



## bball2223

Granted its Wake Forest, but Jerian Grant is getting back on track. 

UK leads 56-44 with 6:30 to go, that'll about do it. Teams are combined 7-35 from the 3 point arc. College defenses are aided with poor shooting seemingly nationwide.


----------



## bball2223

Baylor with a 5 point win on the road, ND by 13 and Kentucky by 18 on the road. Jerian Grant with 24/10 and Booker with 18/7.


----------



## bball2223

26-0 is the best start in Kentucky school history.


----------



## bball2223

Stony Brook wins at Albany, and ends Albany's unbeaten record in conference play.


----------



## bball2223

Oklahoma is going to beat Texas. Texas is now 6-7 in the Big 12 and it's next four games are as follows:

21 Iowa State
at 23 West Virginia
at 8 Kansas
20 Baylor

Texas could be in danger of missing the tournament.


----------



## bball2223

VCU beats St. Louis by 20, and Michigan State sweeps the season series against Michigan, improving their tournament odds.


----------



## bball2223

Streling Gibbs suspended for 2 games for his hit on Arciadiacono the other night. Seton Hall is collapsing in epic fashion. Kevin Williard is going to be searching for new employment in 6-7 weeks.


----------



## bball2223

Syracuse over Louisville, thanks to a big game from Christmas. Wisconsin with an 8 point win at Penn State.


----------



## bball2223

Top 25 teams from Iowa are 2-0 on the road tonight as Iowa State and UNI both win. Arkansas also adds a win at home versus Missouri.


----------



## bball2223

UNC/Duke tied at 81 with 21.4 seconds to go at Cameron Indoor.


----------



## bball2223

OT in Durham.


----------



## bball2223

Duke wins 92-90 in OT. Hell of a contest. Huge 2nd half/OT performance from Tyus Jones. Epic collapse from UNC.


----------



## UD40

URI re-joins VCU atop the A10 standings with a big win tonight over UMass.

Impressive showing from the core players (Jarvis Garrett, Jared Terrell, Hassan Martin & EC Matthews) for URI.


----------



## bball2223

UD40 said:


> URI re-joins VCU atop the A10 standings with a big win tonight over UMass.
> 
> Impressive showing from the core players (Jarvis Garrett, Jared Terrell, Hassan Martin & EC Matthews) for URI.


Hurley's got those boys playing good ball. They return most everyone next year as well, correct?


----------



## bball2223

*Pitino re-instates Jones, saw the Syracuse game and that was enough. 

*Arizona, Maryland and SMU all victorious at home. Gonzaga is playing at Pacific, and Utah is playing at Oregon State. Both games just tipped. 

*Purdue nets a big win at Indiana. As of now they should be in the field. 

*Memphis beats UConn at home 75-72. Big win for them, but their resume is weak. Defending champs need to play flawlessly from here on out. 

*Looking at some of the smaller conference action:
-Florida Gulf Coast won by one against Kennesaw State improving to 20-7 and 10-1 in the A-Sun. They look to be playing solid ball and may make their second tournament in three seasons. Not bad for a brand new D1 program. Would love to see Brett Comer in March again. North Florida also won to stay a game behind FGCU.
- As long as UC-Davis holds on they will maintain a 2.5 game lead in the Big West. Big West is not very good come tournament time, but Davis has a solid squad. 
-Dayton beats St. Joes at home and remains in a 3 way tie at the top of the A-10. 


And to cap it off, some classic Bobby Knight from the SMU/Temple game:







<3 Bob


----------



## shupioneers1

I know this is a day late, but am I the only one who thinks Louisville is incredibly overrated??


----------



## bball2223

shupioneers1 said:


> I know this is a day late, but am I the only one who thinks Louisville is incredibly overrated??


Thought it all season. They just can't score. I haven't read much about the Jones reinstatement, but I think Pitino saw how much they struggled offensively against Syracuse and realized they need all the offensive threats they can squander at this point.


----------



## bball2223

Harvard and Albany both win at home. Cleveland State nets a huge road victory over Green Bay. They now trail Valparaiso by half a game in the Horizon. Horizon should be one of the better conference tournaments in a couple of weeks. 

Also Jahlil Okafor is in a walking boot and could be out for Duke's game tomorrow against Clemson.


----------



## bball2223

Forgot to add that Utah won at Oregon State 47-37, and Gonzaga won by 12 behind 45 from Wiltjer. Happy for Wiltjer, and glad he's found a place to have a heck of a career.


----------



## bball2223

From action so far today:

*UNC wins by 29, and honors Dean Smith with the 4 corners offense. Ol' Roy was ornery after the game too. Louisville beats Miami by 2, coming from behind in the process. Duke currently leads Clemson by 15 at the half without Jahlil. Notre Dam is also beating Boston College on the road. 

*In the Big East: Xavier beats Butler and Villanova gets a W at Marquette. 

*The B12 remains a gauntlet: West Virginia beats Oklahoma State at OSU, Oklahoma wins in OT at Texas Tech, Baylor hands Kansas State a beatdown and Iowa State wins, continuing Texas downslide. The road for the Longhorns doesn't get any easier, they have some work to do to avoid missing the dance. Kansas currently leads TCU. 

*Wisconsin keeps cruising in the B1G. Wisconsin looks primed to make another run at the Final Four, especially once Jackson returns. 

*Northern Iowa is beating Bradley by 10. Arkansas is in a battle with Mississippi State and MSU currently.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569229287171231744


----------



## bball2223

Kansas and Duke running away with their games. Notre Dame and Northern Iowa both won as well. Arkansas leads Missippi State by 4 with 2:39 to go.


----------



## bball2223

Arkansas pulls it out on the road at Mississippi State, and get their 9th win in 10 games. Big week this week for the Razorbacks. At home Tuesday against A&M and then at Rupp next Saturday.


----------



## bball2223

St. Francis of NY clinches the NEC regular season title.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky throws up 110 on Auburn at Home. Arizona holds off UCLA, and Gonzaga comes from 17 down to beat St. Mary's on the road.


----------



## Gronehestu

What the ****, Ohio St

Nobody in the B1G wants to look good this year lol grrrr


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> What the ****, Ohio St
> 
> Nobody in the B1G wants to look good this year lol grrrr


That was a smack down, too. If Russell isn't being his super human self Ohio State isn't that good of a basketball team. 

Wichita State and Virginia win to continue on their impressive tracks so far this season. 

Oregon beat Utah at home, and has solidified themselves amongst the tournament conversation.


----------



## bball2223

2 weeks until conference tournament time. Getting so close to the madness.


----------



## bball2223

Top 25 games for the upcoming week:

*Monday:*

12 Louisville at Georgia Tech 7 ESPN
8 Kansas at Kansas State 9 ESPN

*Tuesday:*

Texas at 23 West Virginia 7 ESPN2
Providence at 6 Villanova 7 FS1
5 Wisconsin at 16 Maryland 7 ESPN
Syracuse at 10 Notre Dame 8 FullCt
NC State at 16 North Carolina 8 FullCt
Texas A&M at 18 Arkansas 9 ESPN

*Wednesday:*

2 Virginia at Wake Forest 7 FullCt
1 Kentucky at Mississippi State 7 SECN
25 VCU at Richmond 7 ESPN2
13 Wichita State at Indiana State 7:05 ESPN3
Marquette at 19 Butler 8 FS1
Evansville at 11 Northern Iowa 9 FullCt
20 Baylor at 14 Iowa State 9 ESPNU
4 Duke at Virginia Tech 9 ESPN2

*Thursday:*

Nebraska at 24 Ohio State 7 ESPN
7 Arizona at Colorado 9 ESPN
21 SMU at Memphis 9 ESPN2
Arizona State at 9 Utah 1030 FS1
San Diego at 3 Gonzaga 11 ESPN2

*Friday:*

No top 25 match ups but a couple of key match ups for conference races…

Manhattan at Iona 7 ESPN2
Valparaiso at Cleveland State 10 ESPNU

Iona could be a spoiler in March.

*Saturday:*

12 Louisville at Florida State 12 ESPN
Michigan at 16 Maryland 12 ESPN2
15 North Carolina at Miami 2 CBS
Dayton at 25 VCU 2 ESPN2
19 Butler at DePaul 2 FS2
6 Villanova at Xavier 2 Fox
TCU at 17 Oklahoma 2 ESPNU
11 Northern Iowa at 13 Wichita State 2 ESPN
18 Arkansas at 1 Kentucky 4 CBS
22 Oklahoma State at Texas Tech 4 ESPNN
23 West Virginia at 20 Baylor 4 ESPNU
14 Iowa State at Kansas State 4 ESPN2
Virginia Tech at 2 Virginia 4 FullCt
Texas at 8 Kansas 5 ESPN
Syracuse at 4 Duke 7 ESPN
7 Arizona at 9 Utah 9 ESPN
BYU at 3 Gonzaga 10 ESPN2

*Sunday:*

21 SMU at UConn 2 CBS
Michigan State at 5 Wisconsin 4 TBD
Purdue at 24 Ohio State 7:30 TBD


----------



## bball2223

And Chris Jones is officially dismissed from Louisville.


----------



## bball2223

Take care of the ball and run an effective zone and Louisville is toast. This team struggles to score the ball. Losing Chris Jones hurts them enormously.


----------



## bball2223

Louisville comes from behind to beat Georgia Tech on the road in one ugly contest, 52-51. Rozier played out of his mind in the second half.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570074786354692096
#BanCourtStorming


----------



## bball2223

Super weak court storm. 

Big 12 is deep this year with good, but not great teams. None of these teams are elite. Kansas is close, but I never really feel ultra confident in Bill Self teams come March.


----------



## bball2223

Also today is the 30 year anniversary of this gem:


----------



## bball2223

*Maryland with a big win over Wisconsin, which should help their potential seeding in 3 weeks.
*NC State upsets UNC. This isn't a good UNC team. Syracuse also beats ND in South Bend. Brey is a great coach, but this is going to be a team that is out by the end of the first weekend….again. 
*Villanova beats Providence by four touchdown's. Villanova making a run at a one seed? I would give it to them before Gonzaga and put them on an equal plane with Wisconsin. 
*West Virginia defeats Texas. It's time for the committee to put Texas out. They have one quality win with numerous opportunities. Rick Barnes needs to go. 
*Arkansas leads by 10 with 6 minutes to go. If they win that will be a 10 game winning streak heading into Rupp on Saturday.


----------



## bball2223

*Virginia blows out Wake Forest 70-34. Kentucky is moving to 28-0 with a comfortable win over Mississippi State, and Duke should make quick work of Virginia Tech. Should be an easy night for those in the top 5. 
*Richmond should hold on in the crosstown rivalry with VCU. If Rhode Island holds on against Davidson they would have sole possession of first place in the Atlantic-10. 
*Wichita State is pulling away at Indiana State. Butler leads Marquette at the half 37-30. 
*Baylor/Iowa State at 9 should be class.


----------



## bball2223

Davidson beats Rhode Island by 1, VCU pushed it to overtime. Down 55-52 a minute in.


----------



## bball2223

Second Round of free basketball coming up shortly in Richmond.


----------



## bball2223

Richmond wins in Double OT. Four way tie at the top of the A-10.


----------



## bball2223

Duke down by 2 at the half in Blacksburg.


----------



## bball2223

Northern Iowa, Duke and Baylor all win the later games. Excited for the Wichita/UNI game on Saturday.


----------



## bball2223

Starting to feel sick, but with Saturday's slate of games I think I'll manage a weekend on the couch just fine.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570804325661999105


----------



## bball2223

Florida State is going to be big and talented next year. Not putting much faith in Leonard Hamilton, though.


----------



## Gronehestu

I've been too busy to do much posting lately but 2223, you're keeping up on everything. Nice work in this forum and I hope it gets active for March again like last year!

The numbers Rathan-Mayes (I hate the sound of that last name for no particular reason) put up tonight are ****ing stupid. Crazy finish. And while his season %'s are not very attractive, you can see that he's got a ton of ability. So many kids from out of Canada lately who are becoming fantastic players, and with his size and ability as a freshman he's got a very high ceiling. 

The Atlantic 10 and Big 12 tournaments are going to be fun as hell this year. B1G could be also, if we get matched against Indiana and they go off from 3 or something and knock us out in the quarterfinals

It pisses me off soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobad that we can not stop dribble penetration from opposing wing players. I pointed out that it was going to be a weakness before the season began and every friggin scoring wing we've played has gone absolutely bonkers on us. EVERY SINGLE ONE ****

What's going to happen in March if we run into one in the NCAA's? My butthole will be puckering, that's what will happen. End of rant, but holy shit is this getting old

Baylor got a HUGE win tonight @ Hilton. Virginia without two starters is still better defensively than every other team in America defensively. Wichita St and Northern Iowa keep on taking care of their business, and now Saturday's game is set to be hugely entertaining. Can't wait! 

Oh, also, Duke should **** itself with an iron stick dipped in sriracha and lemon juice. Shoot 65% against us and don't miss a shot the final 10 minutes against Virginia, then have to pull OT against Va Tech? It's so hard to explain how many different reasons there are to hate Duke lol

Wyoming just broke my heart tonight with a home loss against a losing team. I knew they were going to have to win out to have a shot at an at-large bid, but now that's completely out the window. I really, really really hope they can win the MW tourney and punch a ticket.


----------



## bball2223

Tom Crean is now 4-8 in his career against Northwestern.


----------



## bball2223

*Ohio State nets a big win at home over Nebraska. Michigan State with another bad home loss, this time to Minnesota. They have to be close to back on the bubble again 
*SMU and Arizona both currently leading at the half.


----------



## bball2223

Wofford wins at Mercer and is still in control of their own destiny in the SoCon. If they win at Furman Saturday they will lock up the Regular Season conference champion. They could ruin somebody's bracket, but they also got demolished against the best teams on the schedule. Will be interesting to see if they make it and where they are placed.


----------



## bball2223

Rider defeats Monmouth on the road and locks up the second seed in the Metro-Atlantic. Hard to beat a team three times in a season, but I think Iona takes the MAAC.


----------



## Gronehestu

I am heartily confused by B1G teams like Michigan St, Iowa and Indiana this year. It's like, take one step forward, hop two back. 

I do not like the prospect of facing a ticked off Spartans team on what will surely be an emotional senior day on Sunday. They always play us close at the Kohl Center. Shit.

I could not have been more wrong on Colorado this season. I had them top 20 preseason, but they are a steaming trainwreck. So much talent, but I wonder if Scott will come back next year to lead the charge. Bad off/stagnation year for Tad Boyle, who had been sitting on a ton of momentum. Strange season. 

I'm gonna watch this Oregon St/Stanford game because the Beavs intrigue me. Glove's kid has been putting up huge numbers all year and this team has been so much better than it would appear on paper. Stanford, meanwhile, is squarely on the bubble. Hope Oregon St can do the B1G a favor tonight and help knock those trees farther from the field.


----------



## bball2223

Gary Payton's kid is a joy to watch. 

SMU dispatches Memphis and has a chance to lock up the American title next Sunday at home against Tulsa. Have to deal with a majorly desperate UConn team this weekend beforehand. Arizona also blows out Colorado.


----------



## bball2223

I really like this Gonzaga team, and I feel if any Few team is going to make a run in March (Elite Eight or beyond) this is the one.


----------



## bball2223

Utah beats Arizona State 83-41. Led 41-9 at the half.


----------



## bball2223

No top 25 games tonight, but Iona plays at 7 on ESPN2 and Valparaiso has a chance to close out the Horizon League Regular Season title with a win at Cleveland State tonight at 10 on ESPNU.


----------



## bball2223

I love March, but Joe Lunardi's Toupee on my TV screen is kinda freaking me out.


----------



## bball2223

NC State is getting blown out at Boston College. They have to be regressing to the wrong side of the bubble if they aren't already there. 

St. John's would land a huge victory if they can hold on against Georgetown. 

Louisville and Maryland both taking care of business.


----------



## bball2223

Northern Iowa/Wichita State and VCU/Dayton. Good slate for 2 O'Clock.


----------



## bball2223

In Big East action:

St. John's knocks off Georgetown and Butler leads DePaul at the half. Villanova and Xavier in a tight one so far. Would be a huge win for the Musketeers.


----------



## bball2223

Wichita State up 38-26 at the half. VanVleet and Baker both playing well.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571768481852608514

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571768709259399168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571769193500057600


----------



## bball2223

Big loss for the Jayhawks, but they should still beat Texas today. 

UNI on a 12-0 run, pulls to within 4 with 9 minutes to go in Wichita. Arkansas/UK to follow in Rupp?


----------



## bball2223

*Wichita State wins and locks up their second consecutive Missouri Valley title. VanVleet hit his head on the floor at the end of the game, but it doesn't look too serious. 
*UNC holds off Miami, big miss for Miami to boost their resume. 
*Dayton beats VCU at VCU. VCU is reeling ever since the Weber injury. Really sucks for them. 
*Oklahoma comes back to beat TCU and keep pace with Kansas. Villanova comes back to beat Xavier and keep their chances of a one seed alive. 
*Butler also beats DePaul.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I just saw the Cliff Alexander thing on ESPN and could not be less surprised. One of the most openly crooked recruitments in recent memory.


----------



## bball2223

I wasn't sold on Cauley-Stein until the tournament last year, but he has improved tremendously.


----------



## bball2223

Mrs. Thang said:


> I just saw the Cliff Alexander thing on ESPN and could not be less surprised. One of the most openly crooked recruitments in recent memory.


I wasn't surprised at all either. The handlers and things in the Chicago AAU scene seem to be out of control.


----------



## bball2223

It seems like a new Freshman steps up for Kentucky each passing month. Booker in January, Lyles in February. I think Ulis is due in March.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky has been in control all game long. Their offense has started to click, lately.


----------



## bball2223

Virginia and Baylor both get wins, but Kansas State upsets Iowa State for their second straight huge win at home. Texas currently leads Kansas by 3 at the half. Oklahoma would tie up Kansas in the B12 race with a Texas win today. They have to go to Ames and host Kansas in the last week of the regular season. My money is on Bill Self continuing his streak of B12 titles.


----------



## bball2223

Good win for Kansas, and they now hold a one game lead in the Big 12. Texas absolutely must beat Baylor on Monday.


----------



## bball2223

Kansas has 26 straight 23+ win seasons. Simply incredible.


----------



## bball2223

Duke hammers Syracuse and keeps their ball rolling. Arizona is trailing Utah on the road by 2, late in the first half. 

Boise State is currently beating San Diego State on the road. Would be a huge win for the Broncos.


----------



## bball2223

Boise State holds off San Diego State completing their sweep of the Aztecs in the regular season. Have won 12 of 13, and they could very well win the MWC this week as well. Put them in the field.


----------



## bball2223

Arizona defeats Utah and clinches at least a share of the Pac-12 Regular Season Title. 

Gonzaga is down by 10 with 9 minutes to go. A loss pushes them back to the 2 seed or even 3 seed line.


----------



## bball2223

This would be the first home loss in-conference in over 4 years for Gonzaga if it holds. None of the current players were on the roster at the time.


----------



## bball2223

BYU upsets Gonzaga and move have secured a bid in the tournament. Move Villanova up to the One Seed line.


----------



## bball2223

Looking ahead the Tulsa/SMU game next weekend should be a doozie.


----------



## Gronehestu

North Carolina State pisses me off so fantastically. Dominate Duke, get demolished by Boston College. Stomp on North Carolina in Chapel Hill, get stomped in Raliegh by Clemson. Shit on Louisville in Louisville, were shat on at home (again) by Wofford (now they're a very strong mid-major, but are you picking up a trend) earlier this year. This team has done juuuust enough to get into the tourney each of Mark Gottfried's years at the helm, and this team reflects their coach. They are wildly inconsistent, and that's because Gottfried is almost as shitty an in-game coach as he is an overall human being. Ugh

Oklahoma St is very similar to NC St, and dropped a watalicious game to Texas Tech today. Common thread must be shitty coaches, because Travis Ford is one hell of a shitty coach. 



^ That was my face when I saw that Saint Louis lost by 28 points at home against George freaking Mason. @EpicFailGuy, I'm on the fire Jim Crew train. Jesus tap-dancing Christ

Kansas St was a team I was really high on preseason, but they've struggled greatly much of the year. Now, of course, they're beating every ranked team in their path. I'm not sure how to feel about that, but I know I'd be livid if I was a Big 12 fan lol. Hopefully the Wildcats get an invite to the NIT, even if they finish with a losing record. That can happen, right? On a related note, holy shit did Iowa St piss that one away. Gonna be interesting to see how that team responds. 

Baylor is an extremely dangerous team, no matter which bracket they end up in. They rebound like crazy, have 3 or 4 guys who can get hot and carry the team with 3pt shots, they've got three strong playmakers in the rotation and have tons of size and length at every position except the 5. At the 5, all they have is Rico Gathers, and he's a ****ing ox. I really hope the Badgers don't have to play Baylor again this year. 

Cincinnati struggles mightily on offense most nights, but when they have these solid scoring days you get the feeling they could beat nearly anyone. Gary Clark and Troy Caupain are a pair of fantsastic, versatile youngsters and the Bearcats will be very strong going forward with them. 

Boise St made one hell of a statement tonight at San Diego St. The Aztecs had been hot, but not as hot as the Broncos. Even without Anthony Drmric they've had a tremendous MW conference season, and now are positioned to grab an at-large bid if they finish strong. James Webb has really filled in some of Drmric's scoring production, and is a lot like the departed Ryan Watkins as an active, glass-crashing post player to go with all of Boise's perimeter guys. San Diego St can beat anyone in the country on the strength of their D, but their offense is just putrid sometimes. 

Dayton continues to be a tremendous story, along with Davidson. Maybe the A-10 isn't as strong as last year, but there is still some high-quality basketball being played by those teams and they deserve a bunch of praise, and also a tourney bid each. George Washington, however...jeez. At least they return everyone except Kopriva next year. 

Who are two teams which will likely receive top 4 seeds, but are equally likely to lose in the first round as they are to advance as far as the Elite 8: Oklahoma and North Carolina. 

I'm glad Kansas didn't stub their toes against Texas tonight. So long as Texas doesn't make some huge run in the Big 12 tourney (and they are perfectly capable of doing so), they've slid off of the bubble. If Texas doesn't get in, it will help (hopefully) a Mountain West or A-10 or AAC team slide into the Dance instead. And I'm all for that jazz. 

Iowa tried so very hard to be Iowa today against Penn St lmao. What was I saying earlier about shitty coaches who are shitty human beings and their inconsistent squads?

Also, hooray for BYU!!! Hopefully the Badgers won't completely waste this opportunity to seize a #1 seed and avoid Kentucky until the Final Four. 

I don't really care if we lose either of the final two road games - I mean, I care, and I'd be upset, but it really pales in comparison to the importance of tomorrow's matchup with Sparty. It's Frank's last home game, Gasser's last home game. Stupid friggin Michigan St always gives us all we can handle at home, and after shitting themselves against Minnesota...

We MUST win tomorrow against Sparty. March starts one week early, Bucky. On Wisconsin


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Chris May seems to think that Crews inheriting the team he did somehow means he earned the right of security.

A-10 Coach of the Year Jordair Jett disagrees.

An interesting dilemma exists among SLU fans on Billikens.com in that Crews has security because we don't want players to transfer. The problem is, these players are making up a team sitting at 254 in RPI. It's probably the most interesting thing about this train wreck of a season.


----------

